# Cascade Snippets Princess



## RedTango (May 13, 2010)

This is a mare that im now training for cart! she is doing fantastic!She is 8 years old.


----------



## lucky lodge (May 13, 2010)

Hi i have a cascade sweet dreams dont no if there related or not


----------



## Pipruda Miniature Horses (May 13, 2010)

and we have Cascades Top Cat Miss Kitty over here in the UK

She is by Buckeroos Top Cat out of Starstruck Blue and has just produced a beautiful smokey black colt by my Cross Country Call Me Sir stallion, Bepettons Sirs Hot Topic.



lucky lodge said:


> Hi i have a cascade sweet dreams dont no if there related or not


----------



## Genie (May 13, 2010)

Good luck with the training.

All nice horses


----------



## lucky lodge (May 15, 2010)

Pipruda Miniature Horses said:


> and we have Cascades Top Cat Miss Kitty over here in the UK
> 
> She is by Buckeroos Top Cat out of Starstruck Blue and has just produced a beautiful smokey black colt by my Cross Country Call Me Sir stallion, Bepettons Sirs Hot Topic.
> 
> ...






hi so do you think there related as i dont have papers for her yet


----------



## RedTango (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my!!! I just found this Topic while searching google! I thought it may had been deleted cause I couldnt find it when I first posted it !

Princess's sire is First Knight's Sir Snippet and her Dam is Cascades Starbucks Tiara.Any relation??


----------



## YasminOaks (Jun 10, 2020)

I own Cascades Starbucks Tiara now
. She is a Rowdy grand daughter as well as a Hemlocks Egyptian King grand daughter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2020)

There used to be a lot of discussion about lineage, but not so much now. Maybe more people have unregistered miniatures now. It's shame when folks don't keep up with papers.


----------

